# R. summersi Egg Development



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I did this once before with R. fantastica and figured I should try it again with summersi. I'll do my best to post daily photo updates of the egg development.

Unfortunately I was out of town when they laid these eggs.

~ Day 4


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Couple shots through the glass of the male watering the eggs. He's young and kinda rough on the eggs. He knocked two down the bromeliad that I needed fish out.


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Man...Vanzolinii's and Summersi's!!!! Thats awesome!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, it's been a good week. I slowed the frogs down in August, September and October - they just started up again in earnest.


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

~ Day 5

One egg down from Day 4 as the male kicked it into the bromeliad while watering the eggs.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

ok Chris now you are just showing off!


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

~ Day 6 

Enjoy


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris Miller said:


> Yeah, it's been a good week. I slowed the frogs down in August, September and October - they just started up again in earnest.


How did you slow them down? Just cut misting down?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

Yeah, I just reduce spraying to 2-3 times per week. If they still dont stop, the male goes on a "vacation" to another tank.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

You dont have any updated pics do you?? This is a very cool thread. Thanks!

Georgia


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

GeorgiaB said:


> You dont have any updated pics do you?? This is a very cool thread. Thanks!
> 
> Georgia


Thanks! I may have 1 more day, but the knocked the rest of the eggs into the bromeliad, so I had to fish them out.


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

Chris Miller said:


> Thanks! I may have 1 more day, but the knocked the rest of the eggs into the bromeliad, so I had to fish them out.


were you able to save them? or are the ruined now?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

I fished out all 3. They all hatched, but the first one to go underwater only lived a day out of the egg. The other two are just fine.


----------



## GeorgiaB (Apr 23, 2009)

Too bad! 

I would definately love to see it again if you happen to get the time. Its really interesting to see the progression and I just finished a developmental biology course so its nice to be able to do comparisons. I have a pretty low grade camera so my attempts at pictures are not nearly as good.

Thanks again,
Georgia


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

My fantastica, benedicta and summersi all lay on the leaves from time to time, so the next time it happens, I'll take pictures again.


----------



## gregadc (Mar 16, 2011)

Chris,did you ever try to do it with Summersis again?


----------



## Chris Miller (Apr 20, 2009)

No, I haven't, I recently moved and will do it again once they settle in.


----------

